# a quick question for Brompton owners



## Dirtyhanz (20 Dec 2014)

Hi dose any one know if New Bromptons come with a fitted pump or do I have to buy one forgot to ask when I ordered mine if not can any recommend a little pump that can fit on the bike or one that will fit in the front bag 
Thanks


----------



## palinurus (20 Dec 2014)

Mine came with a pump but that was some years ago. If yours doesn't a Brompton-specific pump which attaches to the rear frame is available.


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Dec 2014)

I think the steel ones do, but any with a Ti rear end don't.


----------



## the_mikey (20 Dec 2014)

Dirtyhanz said:


> Hi dose any one know if New Bromptons come with a fitted pump or do I have to buy one forgot to ask when I ordered mine if not can any recommend a little pump that can fit on the bike or one that will fit in the front bag
> Thanks



Current Bromptons come with a Zefal hand pump that fits in the rear triangle part of the frame.


----------



## annedonnelly (20 Dec 2014)

It does, but it's pretty rubbish. There's a warning - on the Brompton site, I think - that if you don't hold the connection onto the valve while using it you can damage the valve. 

I've left mine on the bike, but only because it's useful to fix a little rear light to it.


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Dec 2014)

The Brommie pump isn't up to much as Anne says.

Used mine once on the road and it did manage to put some air in the tyre.

Part of the problem is its location where it gets showered in road dirt.

Mine has a small red collar which acts as a seal when the pump is closed.

I don't bother carrying another pump, partly because I have Marathon Pluses.

I've only had one puncture that I couldn't limp home on.

In that case, I folded the bike and phoned for a taxi.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (20 Dec 2014)

My 2013 model had the pump as standard equipment.


----------



## Dirtyhanz (20 Dec 2014)

Thank you all for your quick replys great so comes with a pump but might have to buy a better one any recommendations thanks


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Dec 2014)

A pump with a separate hose is good because you are less likely to damage the valve while pumping, and your hands stay cleaner.

Lots around, but this Lezyne is nicely made and comparatively cheap at £15.

The hose is quite clever, one end does Schrader, one does Presta, so you will be able to pump up your new Brommie's tyres and offer assistance to any roadie you may come across who is in pneumatic distress.

https://www.cyclestore.co.uk/lezyne...ump-ID_65496?gclid=CPCJvOiW1cICFcPMtAodt2wAjA


----------



## shouldbeinbed (20 Dec 2014)

My take with me pump of choice is the Topeak Pocket Rocket. You can flip the head parts for Presta & Schrader & it'll readily put 100psi in a tyre without the effort ruining the rest of your ride.

That said, Brommy & puncture can be solved by a bus or taxi just as readily as patch & pump


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Dec 2014)

Topeak Morph. I've got a Mountain Morph (for my touring bikes - had it a decade or more) and a Road Morph and they're both great. They're like a mini portable track pump, but I'm not sure which one would best suit a Brompton. Whichever is on an offer at the time, I suspect.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Dec 2014)

mine came with a pump but I carry a Lezyne as the Brommie one is a flimsy pos.


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Dec 2014)

My 5 speed approx 2000 model came with a pump.

Never used it clearly terrible.

I use a topeak morph.


----------



## Ridelegalforfun (24 Jan 2015)

My 2007 6 speed came with the poor Zefal others have mentioned.

It fell off and jammed the rear wheel on a poorly surfaced main road through Hereford and has never been replaced.

The titanium tip above is great as I'd forgotten that pump weight was sacrificed in the lightweight Brompy packages.

Unless you intend to ride pole to pole on yours, a decent set of tyres, bus services or short pushes mean it's not worth carrying a pump, whether you're buying Titanium or steel.


----------



## Rural halfwit (21 Feb 2015)

Get some M+ tyres..and another/different pump.


----------

